# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Ετοιματζιδικο solid dish ezy

## grigoris

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν εχει δοκιμασει κανεις το παρακατω πιατο
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=798
ή οποιοδηποτε αλλο ετοιματζιδικο της αγορας. Βγαζουν οντως 29dB οσο λενε?

με ενδιαφερει για το λινκ που προοριζεται να ενωσει το δικτυο της πατρας με το δικτυο της κεφαλονιας.

----------


## NetTraptor

Τα 60-65 CM σε Prime Focus τόσο περίπου βγάζουν. Μάλλον όμως καλύτερα να πάτε για μεγαλύτερο PacWireless. Ακομα και το UBNT μάλλον καλύτερο μου κάνει από βάσεις κτλ. 
Δεν τα έχουμε δουλέψει εκτός αν κάποιος έχει πάρει τέτοιο εκ παραδρομής ή για κάποιο επαγγελματικό λινκ.

----------


## grigoris

> Μάλλον όμως καλύτερα να πάτε για μεγαλύτερο PacWireless.


τα εχεις βρει καπου διαθεσιμα? φανταζομαι οτι μιλας για αυτα που ειχε μεχρι πριν απο κανεναν χρονο ο αεριαλ

να το λινκ απο το ακυρο wind
http://wana.gr/wind/?page=nodes&subp...=112&b_node=31

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά κανε το 120cm  ::  Θέλει λίγο έρευνα το θέμα. 
Όσο για την *PacWireless* εγινε *Laird* τελικά. Οπότε αυτό είναι και το όνομα που πρέπει να ψάχνουμε από εδώ και μπρος.
http://www.isp-planet.com/fixed_wire...hnologies.html

Και οι κεραίες
http://lairdtech.thomasnet.com/viewi...nas?&forward=1

Δες και αυτά
http://www.wirelesslan.gr/index.php?cPath=21_64
προτιμάμε ότι μεγαλύτερο για 100Κm
Κινεζικές μεν αλλά άμα πας σε τόσο μεγάλο ... η τιμή είναι κάπως τσουχτερή και δεν σε παίρνει για κάτι ποιο επώνυμο.

----------


## grigoris

thanx για τον κοπο,τωρα θυμηθηκα για την laird. Παρολα αυτα μου κανειεντυπωση που κανεις απο εδω μεσα δεν τα εχει δοκιμασει. Ισως να μη διαβαζουν πια..

οσο για το τελευταιο λινκ... απαπαπα! οχι για τις κινεζικες κεραιες, αλλα γτ δεν μπορω να συνεννοηθω με τπτ!  ::

----------


## JB172

Πρόσφατα χρησιμοποίησα 2 τέτοια http://www.pc-mastor.gr/product.php?id_product=180 με r52n, αλλά για απόσταση γύρω στο 1 χιλιόμετρο.
Maximum ήταν -44/-45 dBm και στα 2 άκρα, με Signal to Noise 73 dB και καλώδιο μήκους 35-40 cm στους 5640 MHz.

----------


## grigoris

> Πρόσφατα χρησιμοποίησα 2 τέτοια http://www.pc-mastor.gr/product.php?id_product=180 με r52n, αλλά για απόσταση γύρω στο 1 χιλιόμετρο.
> Maximum ήταν -44/-45 dBm και στα 2 άκρα, με Signal to Noise 73 dB και καλώδιο μήκους 35-40 cm στους 5640 MHz.


thanks για το link! θα το κοιταξω!
καπου ειχε παρει το ματι μου ενα thread πριν 1-2 χρονια, νομιζω καποιος ειχε παρει τα 32αρια για λινκ αρκετων χιλιομετρων πανω απο λιμνη ή κατι τετοιο, αλλα δεν μπορω να το βρω με τπτ.

----------


## NetTraptor

> thanx για τον κοπο,τωρα θυμηθηκα για την laird. Παρολα αυτα μου κανειεντυπωση που κανεις απο εδω μεσα δεν τα εχει δοκιμασει. Ισως να μη διαβαζουν πια..
> 
> οσο για το τελευταιο λινκ... απαπαπα! οχι για τις κινεζικες κεραιες, αλλα γτ δεν μπορω να συνεννοηθω με τπτ!


Δεν βγαίνουν και πολλά 100ΚΜ Link για να χρειαστεί κάτι τέτοιο. Επίσης τα Prime focus μαζί με Radome έχουν συσχετιστεί με την κινητή και αποφεύγονται καθαρά για αισθητικούς λόγους παρά την καλύτερη συμπεριφορά τους. Το κόστος είναι ένα άλλο θέμα. Έτσι λοιπόν δύσκολα θα βρεις κάποιον εδώ να σου πει εμπειρίες για prime εκτός από τους επαγγελματίες του είδους που αμφιβάλω αν θα ασχοληθούν. 

Όσο για τους Κινέζους .. αν δεν σου αρέσουν αυτά παίζουν και κάτι άλλα ωραία άνω του μέτρου πχ

Manufacturer Radio Waves Radio Waves Andrew Solutions Mfg. Model No. SPD6-5.2 HPD6-52NS PX6F-52-NXA/A 
Αρχίζουν από 2600 έως και 5000 δολάρια. Τσάμπα!

Εκτός αν εννοούσες κάτι για το μαγαζί το οποίο πάλι δεν ξέρω να σου πω.  :: 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχεις και τόσες επιλογές.

----------


## grigoris

ναι, το μαγαζι ειναι το προβλημα μου.

καποιος ειχε δοκιμασει τα pacific πιατα του αεριαλ, απλα δεν μπορω να βρω το thread. Thanks anyway.

παρεπιπτοντως, για να εχω τις ελαχιστες δυνατες απωλειες σκεφτομαι να το υλοποιησω οπως ειχα υλοποιησει και το λινκ μου με κυλληνη πριν 2 χρονια. http://forum.pwmn.net/download/file....=148&mode=view

Δεν ηξερα αν εχει ιδιαιτερη αξια για να το βαλω στις ιδιοκατασκευες, οποτε οποιος ενδιαφερεται εδω ειμαστε..

----------


## klarabel

Γρηγόρη καλησπέρα.
Η απ' ευθείας σύνδεση του feeder -> pigtail, έχει προφανώς λιγότερες απώλειες, δεν γνωρίζω όμως κατά πόσο ενδείκνειται η χρήση pigtails σε εξωτερικό περιβάλλον. Για να δουλεύει βέβαια 2 χρόνια τώρα .........
Αν και με ένα εξωτερικό LMR or Aircom+ 30-40 cm δεν θα είχες αξιόλογες απώλειες, που προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα για να είμαι πιό σίγουρος. 

Τώρα όσο αφορά με το κάστρο Κυλλήνης τί γίνεται απο εκεί ? Τα προβλήματα που υπήρχαν έχουν εκεί έχουν λυθεί ? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρούμε ελεύθερο if από εκεί ?
Πρίν 2-3 μέρες ήμουν ορεινή Αρκαδία (σύνορα με Ηλεία), αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να πάρω εξοπλισμό μαζί μου για ένα σκάν. Αν και η μόνη διέξοδος απο τα βουνά εκεί τριγύρω είναι (βασει wind), απο το κάστρο Κυλλήνης.
Θα ξαναπάω όμως σύντομα μέσα στον Αύγουστο. Δεν ξέρω πότε φεύγεις πάλι, αλλά αν είσαι εκεί και υπάρχει περίπτωση για κανένα λίνκ από κάστρο να το δοκιμάσουμε και το προχωράμε εμείς στα ενδότερα της ....Πελλοπονήσου !!

Υ.Γ Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι για τις προσπάθειες που έχεις κάνει και κάνεις για την επέκταση του ασύρματου Δικτύου στην περιοχή.

----------


## grigoris

δε φαινεται, αλλα το pigtail το εχο βουτηξει σε βενζινοκολλα (και καλα για ενα εξτρα στρωμα προστασιας) και πραγματικα δεν εχει καν μαυρισει! Αλλα και να ειχε μαυρισει, δεν εχω παρατηρησει μεταβολη στην αποδοση του λινκ 2 χρονια μετα.

Τωρα για το αλλο που λες.. δυσκολα. Εγω δεν εχω ερθει καν ελλαδα και θα αργησω αρκετα. Απλα πηρα ενα email οτι ακουσαν το ΑΡ μου απο κεφαλονια με μια ομνι(105χλμ)! Και γι αυτο εχω αρχισει και ψαχνομαι/ψηνομαι. 
Το κακο ειναι οτι πραγματικα δεν κινειται τπτ εκει με το δικτυο(wana εννοω).. Πχ, εδω και 2,5 μηνες εχει πεσει η ασφαλεια στο καστρο και δεν παιρνουν ενα τηλ τους ανθρωπους που ειναι εκει να το ανοιξουν και ειναι κομενοι με Πατρα και παραλληλα αποκοπτουν και την Καλαματα. Ε, λπν...?

----------


## klarabel

A μάλιστα, τόσο καλά......
Δυστυχώς ένας ..Γρηγόρης μόνο δεν φτάνει απο την εκεί πλευρά ...it takes two to tango !! Αλλά όπως βλέπω εδώ δεν υπάρχει ούτε ο ένας !!!
Υπομονή μέχρι να βρεθούν 2-3 Γρηγόρηδες ...για να προχωρήσει πάλι λίγο το θέμα, είναι γεγονός ότι οι εξελίξεις αργούν αρκετά σε απομακρυσμένα σημεία και ειδικά όταν δεν υπάρχουν παίκτες 'inspired by desire!!' ::

----------


## JB172

Γρηγόρη δες και αυτό http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...product_id=587

----------


## christopher

Να θυμήσω μόνο, ότι πάνω από θάλασσα παίζουμε πάντα με οριζόντια πόλωση λόγω της απορρόφησης της κάθετης συνιστώσας από την επιφάνεια του νερού!

----------


## grigoris

> Γρηγόρη δες και αυτό http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...product_id=587


 thanks, αν και τα ezy καπως μου καθονται.. η δε τιμη εκτος πραγματικοτητος!




> Να θυμήσω μόνο, ότι πάνω από θάλασσα παίζουμε πάντα με οριζόντια πόλωση λόγω της απορρόφησης της κάθετης συνιστώσας από την επιφάνεια του νερού!


 αυτο να σ πω την αληθεια το ακουω χρονια και μαλιστα στο 60χλμ λινκ με κυπαρισσια που τα 50 ειναι πανω απο θαλασσα δεν προλαβαμε να το τεσταρουμε, απλα το βαλαμε με τη μια σε οριζοντια γτ επρεπε να φυγουμε.
Ισως αυτο το λινκ(αν παιξει) να ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια για να βγαλουμε και καποια σχετικα νουμερα..

----------


## tsatasos

Τελικά τα έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς τα συγκεκριμένα solid dish της ezy?

Λέω να πάρω αυτό το 5150-5850MHz 29dBi Solid Dish για το link που θα προσπαθήσουμε σε λίγο καιρό να βγάλουμε Μεσολόγγι-Ελληνικά.

Μου φαίνεται ότι θα είναι καλύτερο από μια 29αρα grid που λέγαμε στην αρχή, γιατί αυτές οι grid αν και από κατασκευής αντέχουν στον αέρα δεν έχουν καλή στήριξη.
Ακόμα μια 29αρα grid είναι μεγαλύτερη από το συγκεκριμένο solid dish (60x90 vs 60x60) και έχει πολύ χειρότερο F/B Ratio.

Μου φαίνεται να είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή το συγκεκριμένο για βουνό, αφού (θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον) έχει καλή απόδοση, δεν είναι μεγάλο, ούτε πολύ βαρύ και φαίνεται να έχει καλή στήριξη.

Τί λέτε να το παραγγείλω?

Αν τελικά πάμε στο βουνό και βγει το link θέλω να φτιάξουμε κάτι που να αντέξει καιρό και όχι να ψαχνόμαστε μετά από μερικούς μήνες τί χάλασε...

----------


## gfan

για δες αν περναει http://wind.pwmn.net/?page=nodes&node=606 PWMN GFan13 #606 Διακοφτο που παιζει με Τρικορφο Αιτωλοακαρνανιας ειναι επανω στο βουνο ψηλα. Αν το βλεπεις εχω ελευθερο. Αν παιζει η ευθεια μην σε τρομαζουν τα χιλιομετρα. Το αλλο το μακρινο βγηκε για πλακα μεσα σε 20 λεπτα. Χτυπα Μ/Τ 10.139.1.1 awmn awmn και δες

----------


## tsatasos

Απ' ότι βλέπω στη wind περνάει μέσα από βουνά.

Κάτσε να φτιάξουμε στο Μεσολόγγι μεταξύ μας και μετά βλέπουμε για πιο μακρυά.

----------


## gfan

αμα περναει τι το σκεφτεσε ? απο το #606 βγαινει Πατρα. τι αλλο θελεις? Δεν σε βλεπω ζεστο.καλα, εγω παντως προσεφερθηκα....

----------


## tsatasos

Εννοώ ότι δεν έχουν οπτική τα 2 σημεία λόγω βουνών.



Μια χαρά ζεστός είμαι. Περιμένω πως και πως να πάμε στο βουνό!

Στόχος μας είναι 3 link:

Αγρίνιο-Ελληνικά
Ελληνικά-Μεσολόγγι
Μεσολόγγι-Πάτρα

----------


## gfan

παρα γουρουνοτριχα.....Αν ψηλοσεις λιγο ακομα....... εδω ειμαι.

----------


## tsatasos

Για solid dish + βουνό καμιά άποψη κανείς?

Να το παραγγείλω ή να αφήσω καλύτερα να βάλουμε καμιά grid?

----------


## θανάσης

Για εμένα δεν θέλει ερώτηση φυσικά, solid disk και Radome Cover, δες http://www.awmnforge.net/phpbbforum στο Στερεά Κεντρική Ελλάδα Εύβοια τον κόμβο AWMN#14024-ΣΚΑΙ-Πάρνηθα.

Οι κεραίες του δεν παρουσίασαν κανένα πρόβλημα 2 χειμώνες
Με προβληματίζει αυτό το 60cm

----------


## tsatasos

Αυτό που βάλατε εσείς είναι το αντίστοιχο που είναι 90cm και 32dBi ή είναι κάποιας άλλης εταιρείας?
Ακόμα αυτό το radome cover είναι ότι καλύτερο για αέρα, αλλά πρέπει να κόβει κανά db ε?

Δεν κοιτάω όμως τόσο μεγάλο γιατί θα είναι πιο δύσκολο στην τοποθέτηση.

Εμείς το θέλουμε για πολύ μικρότερη απόσταση.

----------


## grigoris

> Για εμένα δεν θέλει ερώτηση φυσικά, solid disk και Radome Cover, δες http://www.awmnforge.net/phpbbforum στο Στερεά Κεντρική Ελλάδα Εύβοια τον κόμβο AWMN#14024-ΣΚΑΙ-Πάρνηθα.


Αν δεν κανω λαθος, στην παρνηθα εχουν μπει τα solid της PW (τα βρισκαμε προ 4ετιας και στον αεριαλ)
Αλλα αυτα, οχι απλα δεν τα βρισκουμε πουθενα στην ελλαδα πλεον, αλλα πουθενα στην ευρωπη τουλαχιστον. (κυκλοφορουν παρομοιου τυπου απο την laird που την αγορασε νομιζω, αλλα πολυ δυσκολα μπορεις να τα φερεις ελλαδα)
Οποτε... τί ακριβως του προτεινεις?

@tsatasos: Βαλτε ενα "πιατο" στον κατω κομβο.. (το 80αρι gibertini ειναι μαι χαρα) και στο βουνο μπορειτε να βαλετε το solid της ubiquiti που ειναι αρκετα ποιοτικο. Αν μαζευει χιονια εκει πανω, να βαλετε και το radome.

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι της ubiquity το έχω δει από κοντά και είναι πολύ καλό σαν κατασκευή με πολύ καλό σύστημα στήριξης, αλλά είναι 10kg και θα είναι πιο δύσκολο στην τοποθέτηση πάνω στον σωλήνα, ενώ αυτό που λέω είναι 5.

Για grid + βουνό τί λες Γρηγόρη? Εμένα αυτές οι 29αρες μου φαίνονται ότι δεν στηρίζονται καλά και για να πάρουν κλίση θα πρέπει να βάλεις 1 στήριγμα U που είναι ακόμα χειρότερα.

----------


## grigoris

Δε νοειται grid+βουνο γιατι grid.. για πουθενα! 
Και ειδικα για ενα λινκ που θελετε να ειναι σταθερο και να ενωσει 2 δικτυα.

Η grid κανει μονο αν εχεις κανενα ξαδερφι, που δεν ξερει που πανε τα 4, και θελει ενα παλιολινκ στα 2.4 να τσιμπαει λιγο ιντερνετ, και μεταξυ μας ψιλοχεσ#$% αν παιζει καλα ή οχι... εε, μονο για εκει

----------


## tsatasos

χαχαχαχα το έχω καταλάβει ότι τις συμπαθείς τις grid!

Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που ούτε ένας εδώ πέρα δεν έχει δοκιμάσει τα solid dish της ezy.

Μου φαίνεται θα το παραγγείλω για να γράψω και εντυπώσεις.

----------


## denlinux

προτεινω την 34 dbi της ubnt με διαμετρο 90".Αλλα δυσκολα να την βρεις..........

----------


## tsatasos

Την έχεις δοκιμάσει?
Την έχει διαθέσιμη εδώ.

Αλλά ξεφεύγει σε θέμα κόστους και είναι πολύ βαριά για να μπει σε τέτοιες συνθήκες (πάνω σε τόσα μέτρα ιστό με σχοινιά κτλ.) και ειδικά από τη στιγμή που δεν θα έχουμε κάποιον που να έχει ξανά κάνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## grigoris

> Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που ούτε ένας εδώ πέρα δεν έχει δοκιμάσει τα solid dish της ezy.


Γιατι σου κανει εντυπωση? Αφου η ιζυ βγαζει μαπα προιοντα, ποιος θα παει να δωσει τοσα χρηματα για ενα πιατο της?
Καλυτερα κατι παραπανω και να αγορασει κατι πολυ πιο ποιοτικο (πχ ubi και pw)

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι, απλά μια κεραία είναι τί σκατά, πόσο μάπα μπορεί να την έχουν κάνει. Έτσι κι αλλιώς απ' ότι βλέπω ο ένας αντιγράφει τον άλλο.

Π.χ.την 24αρα 2.4GHz grid την έχω δει από κοντα από 3 διαφορετικές εταιρείες (tp-link, ezy, και νομίζω waverena) και άλλαζε μόνο το αυτοκόλλητο... Και πρέπει να τη βγάζουν ακριβώς ίδια άλλες τόσες εταιρείες απ' ότι βλέπω σε φωτογραφίες...

Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με την 29αρα 5GHz grid.

Οπότε γιατί να μη συμβαίνει και στα solid dish που και αυτά εμφανισιακά πολλά είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια.

----------


## gas

Δες και αυτο ειναι κατι σε πιατοgrid εχει καλη απολαβη και καλο συστημα στηριξης:

http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=692

----------


## tsatasos

Αυτήν είχα προηγουμένως και στα 2 άκρα πριν βάλω πιάτα, αλλά δε θα την ξανά αγόραζα σε καμία περίπτωση.

- Είναι πολύ ακριβή.
- Πρέπει να βγάλεις ολόκληρο το feed μπροστά για να περάσεις το καλώδιο.
- Καλή η στήριξη πίσω, αν και δε με βόλευε τόσο και πιο πολύ ταλαντωνόταν αυτή σε δυνατό αέρα (όπως και η 24αρα 2.4GHz) παρά τα πιάτα που έχω τώρα.
- Με τα πιάτα έχω καλύτερο σήμα αν και δε μπορώ να συγκρίνω κατευθείαν, γιατί αυτές τις είχα με Bullet 5 ενώ τα πιάτα με 433ah + cm9 ή r52nm (πριν είχα -75 και τώρα -65db).

----------


## gas

Ενταξει μετα τα solid ειναι τα πιατα+feeder καλυτερα σε αποδoση και τελευταιες οι grid.
Παντως μη δινεις και τοσο βαση στο σημα που βλεπεις παρα μονο στο bw που μετρας γιατι εχω παρατηρησει οτι τα 433 γενικως αν εχουν πανω απο μια καρτα δεν δειχνουν το σωστο σημα.
Αυτο θα το καταλαβεις κανοντας disable τις υπολοιπες και αφηνοντας μια καθε φορα.

----------


## grigoris

βασικο το μονο που ειναι ιδιο ειναι το πιατελο.
Το feeder ειναι διαφορετικης κατασκευης και ποιοτητας, αλλα εμενα δε θα με ανυσηχουσε τοσο πολυ αυτο οσο η βαση στηριξης! Ειδικα αμα μιλαμε για βουνο..
Ασε που τα πιατα που λες νομιζω πως δε βγαζουν radome.

----------


## tsatasos

Βγάζουν Γρηγόρη και η βάση στήριξης μου φαίνεται μια χαρά. Όχι σαν της ubiquiti, αλλά και πάλι καμία σχέση με δορυφορικό πιάτο ή grid.
link

----------


## grigoris

Θα κανεις εισαγωγη, ε? Ξερεις εσυ..  :: 

E, παρτο λοιπον, τί μας ρωτας.. Απλα, δε θυμαμαι αν πιανει χιονια εκει το χειμωνα.. Εαν ναι, τοτε παρτε και radome.

----------


## tsatasos

Όχι ρε τί εισαγώγη, με μπέρδεψες. Για το ezy δε μιλάμε από aerial?

Απλά έλεγα μήπως από τότε που άνοιξες το θέμα τα είχε δοκιμάσει κανείς για να πάρουμε σίγουρο πράγμα.

----------


## tolias

εμείς το έχουμε και παίζει καλα.

----------


## grigoris

> Για το ezy δε μιλάμε από aerial?


O aerial καθως βλεπεις, δεν το εχει..

----------


## tsatasos

Α, για το radome λες εσύ... Καλά αυτό άστο. Στο χωριό μου που είναι κάτω από τα Ελληνικά χιονίζει 1 φορά στα 5 χρόνια. Οπότε δε νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα και χωρίς αυτό.

Tolias αυτό ακριβώς έχεις δοκιμάσει?

Για πες τίποτα πιο αναλυτικά ρε συ. Σε ποιό link το χρησιμοποίησες, τί σήμα έχεις, αν είναι γερή-στιβαρή κατασκευή με καλή βάση κτλ.

Σε σχέση με της ubiquiti που έχεις δοκιμάσει τί λέει?

----------


## tolias

η ezy βρίσκετε διπλα στη ubi. Ένα link 14+klm.Από την άλλη μεριά έχουμε την κλασική λύση πιάτο 80cm+ nvak. Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις έχουμε αποφύγει τα καλώδια. Οι κεραίες οδηγούνται από RB/711-5Ηn-M. το τχ είναι 11db και στα 2 και παίζουν -67 το πιάτο και -69 το ezy και τα 2 με ccq 100/100. το link αυτο παιζει καλά σε 802.11n (150/150) 
Πολύ καλή ποιότητα κατασκευής για τα δεδομένα που ξέρουμε αλλα σε καμια περίπτωση δεν φτάνει την ποιότητα της ubi. Να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις η ezy είναι με u 2" γαλβανιζέ και η ubi με περαστές ανοξείδωτες βίδες (εντύπωση μου έκανε ότι στη συσκευασία οι βίδες ήταν μέσα σε ειδικό γράσο με ένα τύπο λαδόκολλας τυλιγμένες.)
Νομίζω ότι η ubi πάσχει μονο σε ένα σημείο. Ότι δεν έχει Νtype αλλα r-sma. ( η κριτική έγινε με την ubi να παίζει σε μονη πόλωση)

----------


## tsatasos

Ευχαριστώ για την ανάλυση tolias!

Της ubiquiti το έχω δει, είναι όντως πάρα πολύ καλή κατασκευή και τα έχουν όλα στη συσκευασία πολύ προσεγμένα όπως λες.

Έχουν ακόμα και εξτρά 2 βάσεις U με περαστές βίδες για να τις τοποθετείς πρώτα στον ιστό και μετά να βάλεις το πιάτο και να το κρατάει για να μη σου γλιστράει προς τα κάτω.

Αυτό με τα τα rp-sma είναι λίγο σπαστικό, αλλά το έχουν έτσι για να κάθεται το rocket.

Θες τέτοιο καλώδιο μετά:
link

----------


## grigoris

> Στο χωριό μου που είναι κάτω από τα Ελληνικά χιονίζει 1 φορά στα 5 χρόνια. Οπότε δε νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα και χωρίς αυτό.


Μεχρι τη μεση του thread δεν ελεγες οτι ψαχνεις λυση για τον αρακυνθο(και οχι για το χωριο, πανω)?

----------


## tsatasos

Για το βουνό στα Ελληνικά ψάχνω Γρηγόρη.

Απλά λέω ότι αφού στο χωριό μου που είναι κάτω από τα Ελληνικά χιονίζει πολύ σπάνια, λογικά και στα Ελληνικά δε θα έχει μεγάλη διαφορά.

Τέλος πάντων, όταν το κανονίσουμε με τους άλλους σίγουρα θα πάρω μαζί ένα από τα 2.

----------


## tsatasos

Σήμερα δοκίμασα αυτό το καινούριο solid dish 29dbi που έχει φέρει η aerial.

Έχει πολύ απλή στήριξη με ένα μόνο σχετικά μεγάλο "U" που πιάνει μόνο σε 2 βίδες στο πίσω μέρος. Καμία σχέση με αυτά της ubiquiti και της ezy που λέγαμε.

Γενικά πολύ ελαφριά και απλή κατασκευή.

Παρόλαυτά το δοκίμασα σε ένα κοντινό λινκ που έχω εδώ με ένα παιδί από το wimes στο 1.1χλμ και είχε ακριβώς το ίδιο σήμα με αυτή την 32dbi grid.

Μια χαρά για ένα τόσο απλό, ελαφρύ (1.5kg) και μικρό (57cm διάμετρο) solid dish.

----------


## grigoris

το "μια χαρα" που λες.. ειναι πολυ σχετικο και εντελως υποκειμενικο!!

----------


## tsatasos

Εννοώ από θέμα απόδοσης ρε συ.
Από θέμα στήριξης και κατασκευής είναι υπερβολικά απλό (γιαυτό και δύσκολα να το έπαιρνα εγώ προσωπικά).
Είναι για περιπτώσεις δηλαδή που θέλουμε κάτι μικρό, ελαφρύ, διακριτικό, σε μέρος που να μη φυσάει πολύ και να έχουμε καλή απόδοση.

Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία φαίνεται η στήριξή του και πως είναι σε σχέση με τη μεγάλη 32αρα Grid.

----------


## grigoris

Οσον αφορα την αποδοση, ειπες ο ιδιος οτι εχει τη ιδια με την grid. Χρειαζεται να πουμε κατι αλλο..?

edit: δεν εχει ανεβει η φωτο

----------


## tsatasos

Ε υποτίθεται ότι η συγκεκριμένη grid είναι η καλύτερη grid γιαυτό το είπα... Εννοείται ότι σε σχέση με πιάτα και μεγάλα solid dish είναι αρκετά πιο κάτω.

Για τη φωτογραφία που λες τις ανεβάζω όλες από τη χθεσινή εξόρμηση στην ταράτσα του Βασίλη tom111 από το wimes (αν και αυτή στο προηγούμενο ποστ φαίνεται κανονικά).

----------


## tolias

Πήραμε και εμείς την ίδια σε 24dbi . Τις επόμενες μέρες θα την δοκιμάσουμε. μου έκανε εντύπωση ποσο λεπτό είναι το μέταλλο του πιάτου αφού μόλις έσφιξα τις βίδες που κρατάνε το horn στρέβλωσε το πιάτο .Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι αν είναι σε ψιλό σημείο που την πιάνει αέρας.. απαιτείται random, για να την δένει περιφεριακά, ώστε να μην την πιάσει καμια ριπή αέρα και την τσαλακώσει σαν εφημερίδα. Όσο για την βάση στηρίξεις μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι είναι βαρέου τύπου σε σχέση με την κεραία(το ενα U bolt είναι αρκετό ) . Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι αλλάζεις πόλωση με μια κίνηση χωρίς να λύνεις βίδες. Επίσης κάθεται σε 2" σωλήνα (σπάνιο για το μέγεθος της). Τώρα τα υπόλοιπα όταν δοκιμαστεί.

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι για την 24αρα που είναι μόλις 42cm το ένα U θα είναι αρκετό, αλλά από απόδοση δε νομίζω να λέει και πολλά...

Πάλι καλά που βάλανε βαρβάτο U γιατί αν βάζανε σαν αυτά που έχουν οι 29αρες grid στα 5GHz και οι 24αρες στα 2.4GHz...άστα...

Το μέταλλο του πιάτου όντως είναι υπερβολικά λεπτό. Γι' αυτό είναι τόσο ελαφρύ.

----------


## grigoris

> Ε υποτίθεται ότι η συγκεκριμένη grid είναι η καλύτερη grid γιαυτό το είπα... Εννοείται ότι σε σχέση με πιάτα και μεγάλα solid dish είναι αρκετά πιο κάτω.


για στειλε το λινκ να ριξω μια ματια..

(ωραιος πυργος!! αλλα κανατε ασκοπη χρηση lmr. Καλυτερα να το ειχατε βαλει σε utp)

----------


## tsatasos

Αυτή που είχα παλιά εγώ είναι:
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=692

Ναι αυτό με το Lmr το είπα στον Βασίλη και κάποια στιγμή θα ανέβει το κουτί και θα βάλουμε 1m Lmr αντί για 3.

----------


## grigoris

> Αυτή που είχα παλιά εγώ είναι:
> http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=692


ρωταω που εχεις βρει feedback για αυτη την κεραια. Ή γενικοτερα καποια κατηγοριοποιηση για τις grid.
Γιατι μεχρι τωρα, ισχυει αλλη κατηγοριοποιηση..

----------


## tsatasos

Στα χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρομαι Γρηγόρη.

Αυτή είναι η μεγαλύτερη, με την καλύτερη στήριξη, το πυκνότερο πλέγμα και τα πιο πολλά dBi που έχω δει σε Grid.

Οι πιο πολλοί όμως χρησιμοποιούν αυτή την 29αρα:
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=790
που υπάρχει ίδια και σε άλλες εταιρείες στα 29-30dbi.

Για πες, ποιά κατηγοριοποίηση ισχύει για τις Grid? Εμένα πάντως όλες αυτές οι 29-30dbi ίδιες μου φαίνονται. Μόνο αυτή η 32αρα διαφέρει.

----------


## grigoris

τα αναγραφομενα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα στις grid τα ψιλοαγνοουμε.. Αμα κανεις ενα search στο φορουμ θα βρεις οτι παλαιοτερα εχουν γινει αρκετα οργανωμενες και καλα θεμελιωμενες συγκριτικες δοκιμες με απογοητευτικα αποτεσματα για τις grid. Δλδ.. φουμαρα!
Και ειδικα σε κατι τυχαρπαστες ezy, rf elements, etc..
Το δικτυο εχει παιξει για χρονια με pacific wireless (ή τουλαχιστον μονο με τα feeders τους) και νομιζω καποτε και οι equinox επαιζαν καλα (ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν κανω λαθος)
Κοινως τασο, επιχειρεις να ανακαλυψεις τον τροχο ξανα. Κανε μια βολτα απο τα threads του φορουμ, εχουν απειρο υλικο 

Θυμαμαι καποτε ειχε γινει μια κουβεντα (νομιζω συμεμτειχαν acoul, nvak) περι grid και πλεγματων.. αλλα βαριεμαι να το ψαξω τωρα.

Τελος, η κατηγοριοποιηση ειναι η εξης:
- υπαρχουν οι νορμαλ grid που απλα εχουν λιγο-πολυ την αναμενομενη αποδοση (τπτ το ιδιαιτερο και κατα πολυ χειροτερες απο πιατα)
- και υπαρχουν οι εντελως απαραδεκτες grid που συμπεριφερονται σαν omni ή εχουν στηρικη της πλακας ή στραβωνουν με το παραμικρο, κοκ (κατι stella doradus μου ρχοναι στο μυαλο)

----------


## klarabel

Ξέχασες τις Andrew .....

----------


## tsatasos

Είχα βρει κάτι topics παλιότερα όταν έψαχνα παλιά θέματα με οργανωμένες δοκιμές που είχαν κάνει τα παιδιά, αλλά αυτά που βρήκα ήταν για grid στα 2.4GHz.

Θυμάμαι έλεγε ότι το καλύτερο είναι 80αρι πιάτο με αφρικάνικο feeder γραμμικής πόλωσης, στα ίδια περίπου η 24dBi Grid που έχει μπροστά τον ανακληστήρα και λίγο πιο κάτω 80αρι πιάτο με αφρικάνικο feeder κυκλικής πόλωσης και 24dBi Grid χωρίς τον ανακλαστήρα μπροστά. Έλεγε ότι ο ανακλαστήρας έδινε 1dB.

Οι υπόλοιπες grid τύπου stella doradus ήταν αρκετά πιο κάτω και βελτιωνόταν λίγο η κατάσταση όταν έντυσαν το πλέγμα με αλουμινόχαρτο.

Για Grid στα 5GHz δε θυμάμαι να είχα βρει παρόμοιο συγκριτικό με αριθμούς. Μόνο τα κλασικά ότι στα 5GHz που είναι μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα, η διαφορά πιάτου με grid είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη σε σχέση με τα 2.4 και ότι πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε εντελώς τις Grid.

Δεν προσπαθώ πάντως να ανακαλύψω τον τροχό, απλά αφού έχω τις κεραίες διαθέσιμες γιατί να μην κάνω καμιά σύγκριση... Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ μόνο πιάτα και δεν πρόκειται να αγοράσω grid για κανένα λόγο.

Στην επαρχία όμως βλέπω ότι τις χρησιμοποιούν πάρα πολύ.

Edit: Καλό θα ήταν τα οργανωμένα συγκριτικά κεραιών να γινόντουσαν sticky για να μη χρειάζονται να τα ψάχνουν οι νεότεροι.

----------


## grigoris

> Ξέχασες τις Andrew .....


 :: 
Oι andrew δεν ηταν που παιρναμε το grid και προσαρμοζαμε το feedhorn απο PW? 

Για την επαρχια εχεις δικιο.. παρε για παραδειγμα το pwmn και τις grid του, δεν υπαρχει ουτε μια διαδρομη που να βγαζει πανω απο 20mbit πλεον  ::

----------


## klarabel

Ακριβώς. Κεραία grid (κατά κόρον), που χρησιμοποιούσαμε στους 2.4 με πολύ καλά χαρακτηριστικά και ποιότητα κατασκευής.

Ενίοτε και μέσω κάποιου γνωστού φέρναμε και απο εξωτερικό απ' ευθείας κανένα κομάτι.

----------

